# Проблема с сетевой карточкой Marvell

## elvenoracle

есть интернет сервер xeon, ядро 2.6.20-gentoo-r5

на нём две сетевые карточки:

Intel Corporation 82541GI Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8050 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller

проблема такая, что после того как сервак работает чуть более суток, юконовская карточка просто перестаёт отвечать на запросы

в ядре как я понял SysKonnect Yukon2 support (EXPERIMENTAL) является более новым драйвером чем  Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (DEPRECATED)

пробовал оба драйвера, рез-т не утешительный.

может кто поборол такое и может поделиться советом?

----------

## calculator

Посмотри, может что интересного пишет в dmesg, /var/log/message

Подумать, с чем может быть связано "чуть более суток". Может если есть DHCP виноват, etc.

Тупо попробовать выгрузить/загрузить модуль.

----------

## elvenoracle

 *calculator wrote:*   

> Посмотри, может что интересного пишет в dmesg, /var/log/message
> 
> Подумать, с чем может быть связано "чуть более суток". Может если есть DHCP виноват, etc.
> 
> Тупо попробовать выгрузить/загрузить модуль.

 

в логах только иногда может проскочить что переполнен какой то буфер у карточки, при этом объём траффика где то чуть более 3Гб

dhcp отключен в биосе, Ip статические

выгружать и подгружать не помогает, так же как и включать жёстко в ядро

поиск в гугле показал аналогичные ситуации

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *elvenoracle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8050 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller
> 
> проблема такая, что после того как сервак работает чуть более суток, юконовская карточка просто перестаёт отвечать на запросы

 

Точно такая же ситуация. 

Решения я не нашел и от использования отказался.

К примеру посмотри эту ветку:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-487018-highlight-sky2.html

Разработчик драйвера давал заинтересованным пачи для отладки, но мне этим заниматься на рабочем сервере не удобно.

----------

## elvenoracle

стоит поставить ещё одну карточку , взамен юконовской?ждать я думаю толку нет  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *elvenoracle wrote:*   

> стоит поставить ещё одну карточку , взамен юконовской?ждать я думаю толку нет 

 

Да, скорей всего  :Sad: 

----------

## lashzcore

сталкивался с такой проблемой. взял драйвер с sysconn.de, последний - от  7го февраля сего года.

вот часть install.sh из тарбола:

# Installation script for Marvell Chip based Ethernet Gigabit Cards           

# $Revision: 1.1.4.10 $                                                       

# $Date: 2007/02/07 12:50:12 $                                               

работа встроенной сетевухи нареканий не вызывает.

и, кстати, с версионностью в кернеле какие-то заморочки...

----------

